# My new Ti ride!!



## Ironman (Mar 23, 2005)

After two race seasons on my second choice ride here's the new arrival.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Excellent choice. I always felt trispokes are the way to go with any tribike!


----------

